# Cree XP-E available!



## Erasmus (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi,

Today I got a notification that Cree is shipping out the XP-E LED. Retail dealers should have them in a few days and will start shipping them. Bins upto Q4 are available now. 

Just want to let you know  

Cheers
Raf


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got a PM, will reply it here since other people may have the same question. 



> How much are these and, is the performance expected to be similar (but much better?) than the P4s I was going to use for some Aspherical Mag mods?


I think the price will be a little lower than the XR-E, but I can not tell exactly how much. The performance will be better depending on the bin you get. I know Q4 is available, this bin is rated at 100-107lm @ 350mA. The P4 is rated at 80-87lm @ 350mA, so the Q4 will be on average 20 lumen brighter. 

For the record : I don't stock these, this thread is just to inform that dealers will have them on stock soon.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks!


Karl


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great product for small flashlights, like the AAA cell ones. Why put a more expensive 1000 ma LED in one when it is not to be driven 1/2 as much like the XR-E in the Fenix LOD?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 29, 2008)

JohnR66 said:


> Sounds like a great product for small flashlights, like the AAA cell ones. Why put a more expensive 1000 ma LED in one when it is not to be driven 1/2 as much like the XR-E in the Fenix LOD?



Efficiency is paramount for lights with such small power sources, so whatever emitter offers the highest efficiency at around 350mA is ideal.

But of course equal efficiency at 350mA but at lower cost is even better.


----------



## Flummo (Aug 29, 2008)

For us without any idea about those leds, in what areas are those better than, say, a XR-E Q5 ? My memory may be bad, but 100-107lm @ 350mA sounds lower.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 29, 2008)

Flummo said:


> For us without any idea about those leds, in what areas are those better than, say, a XR-E Q5 ? My memory may be bad, but 100-107lm @ 350mA sounds lower.



One bin lower: Q4. It says that in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 30, 2008)

Flummo said:


> For us without any idea about those leds, in what areas are those better than, say, a XR-E Q5 ? My memory may be bad, but 100-107lm @ 350mA sounds lower.



We are pretty sure that since the XP-E doesn't have a metal ring around the dome, it will get rid of the famous "Cree rings", and yield a MUCH better beam pattern.

Not having the conductive ring is also a plus in that it doesn't short on metal reflectors anymore.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 30, 2008)

Marduke said:


> We are pretty sure that since the XP-E doesn't have a metal ring around the dome, it will get rid of the famous "Cree rings", and yield a MUCH better beam pattern.
> 
> Not having the conductive ring is also a plus in that it doesn't short on metal reflectors anymore.



It's not the ring that shorts; it's the top contacts. But the XP-E still doesn't have those either.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 30, 2008)

they have some really nice pictures on led-tech.de






it is so tiny!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 30, 2008)

LukeA said:


> It's not the ring that shorts; it's the top contacts. But the XP-E still doesn't have those either.


 

DAMN! That thing is TINY!! 
So reflow soldering is the only option? 

Where can I buy some in the US?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 30, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> DAMN! That thing is TINY!!
> So reflow soldering is the only option?
> 
> Where can I buy some in the US?



I don't know. Looking at the datasheet, it _might_ be possible to scrape some silicone off of the package and solder to metal previously encapsulated, like we did with Rebels. But if it can be done on the XP-E, it'll be _very_ tight-quarters.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry i have to say it again "DAMN! That thing is TINY!!" 

The 25 degree wider beam angle will make for a nice beam depending on the reflector. I'd love to see one of these in an LOD.


----------



## TexLite (Aug 31, 2008)

I was under the impression those were solder pads on the left hand corners in the pic below?They correspond to the electrical layout.




-Michael


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never seen a Rebel emitter but I can confirm from a sample that the XP-E is very very small  Good news is that it IS possible to solder them manually. Just grind away the electric path on the bottom, mount them with some adhesive thermal compound and solder the wires to the top paths.

Looks like Cutter got them in too, they are currently offering P2-7A and P3-5B (both warm white LEDs) for 6 USD each.


----------



## nelson49 (Sep 1, 2008)

( Sorry Erasmus )It was a wrong question it is not about this Led :duh2:


----------



## TexLite (Sep 1, 2008)

Erasmus said:


> I've never seen a Rebel emitter but I can confirm from a sample that the XP-E is very very small  Good news is that it IS possible to solder them manually. Just grind away the electric path on the bottom, mount them with some adhesive thermal compound and solder the wires to the top paths.


 
Thanks Raf,I was thinking that was the case.

Definitely small though,no place for gorilla tactics.

-Michael


----------



## Erasmus (Sep 1, 2008)

nelson49 said:


> How will a Cree XP-E work unter water, just a question if i put it in a dive DIY Light will it be to small ?


We need more information about the light, can you specify?


----------



## WeLight (Sep 1, 2008)

It is a bugger to wire,



not on a PCB!!

we have some 10mm round boards coming



, but if anyone has suggestions about other boards ?? let me know


----------



## znomit (Sep 2, 2008)

WeLight said:


> if anyone has suggestions about other boards ?? let me know


3 up Linear boards to suit those 10mm optics. Tight so we can make arrays.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 2, 2008)

I am still after those 10mm Carclo XP-E optics. As soon as cutter gets the 10mm Carclo range I will order 3 xp-e and a bunch of optics to try out. 10mm round PCB looks good. The drawing of the 10mm round cutter board shows 2 small round scallops taken off the edge of the pcb that look like they will act as the pcb locater holes for the 2 longer posts on the carclo 10mm squares, good work. 
I have the goal of building a helmet mount light with two XP-E delivering 300L (rated at 160L each at 700ma for Q4bin?) in a 1" x .5" x .75" package weighing an ounce or less - battery. 

Now every one post in agreement that cutter should start stocking the Carclo 10mm range and the XP-E already reflowed to the 10mm boards. I am sure they will sell the XP-E already mounted to the board but so far I don't actually see the option on the cutter site.

On a side note I would be totally floored to see some one build a light in a 9mm shell casing with an xp-e watch battery's and reflector!


----------



## TexLite (Sep 3, 2008)

WeLight said:


> ...but if anyone has suggestions about other boards ?? let me know


 
Hi Mark.I've got a suggestion for a board.

Something that will fit in the footprint of the XR-E,with solder pads on each side of the emitter.

Opulent makes something similar for the Rebel.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Jumi (Sep 18, 2008)

I ordered few to test and these are tiny.
Soldered one with heatgun to 2mm thick copper 










This led is pretty robust since the soldering took some time 
Some dremel marks in dome too  




I wanted to try this in Surefire E-head but the beam was not good, since the led emits greenish light to the sides. In Surefire head the flood was huge and bluish, beam was narrow but green.  I drove this at 700mA for 10-15 minutes and that copper was almoust too hot to touch. 
In other reflectors like BOG P60 drop in, Fenix L1S, and KD bucklelight beam was not green and colours were mixed.
So now I don't know in which light I'm going to use this, I'll try Arc AAA tomorrow.
Btw, Vf of this led is really low 350mA at 3.0V so this could be used in small CR2 DD light.
I have 2 E-series heads that I wanted to get in use, but this was not the led for it, maby the warm ones?

Juha


----------



## ARC mania (Sep 18, 2008)

Jumi, where did you get the XP-E? 

ARC mania


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 18, 2008)

ARC mania said:


> Jumi, where did you get the XP-E?
> 
> ARC mania



http://www.cutter.com.au


----------



## ARC mania (Sep 19, 2008)

monkeyboy: Thank you.

ARC mania


----------



## Jumi (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi
I got them from http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...rie/CREE-XP-E-Q4-Emitter-LT-1423_120_138.html
about week ago.
It looks like they also have Cree MC-E in stock 19.90€ ~28$

Juha


----------



## Hamburger (Sep 19, 2008)

But they dont have many of them. Only as long as stock lasts.

But the information about the MC-E might be wrong e.g. 1,12 watts or the lumens 350mA: 107~114lm
700mA: 171.2~182.4lm

Or am I wrong with this opinion. I havent read that much about the MC-E yet.


----------

